# Hifonics Brutus 2400.1



## PIR225 (Jan 20, 2021)

I have 2 2013 Hifonics Brutus 2400.1 class d amps and I want to know how many 12 inch subwoofers can be pushed and how many jl audio 13.5 inch subwoofers can be pushed by it.


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

As many as you want, just keep the combined impedance above 1ohm.


----------



## PIR225 (Jan 20, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> As many as you want, just keep the combined impedance above 1ohm.


Which would you recommend? 12 inch or 13.5?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

PIR225 said:


> Which would you recommend? 12 inch or 13.5?


depends on space available and budget. How many of those JL 13's do you want to buy?


----------



## PIR225 (Jan 20, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> depends on space available and budget. How many of those JL 13's do you want to buy?


I have a 1973 Buick LeSabre Convertible


----------



## PIR225 (Jan 20, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> depends on space available and budget. How many of those JL 13's do you want to buy?


I want to get how many that can get pushed, I'm not worried about the price


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

PIR225 said:


> I want to get how many that can get pushed, I'm not worried about the price


You can wire 3 of the 13.5 JL 13w7 D1.5's down to 1ohm. So in your case you have 2 amps, so the answer would be 6 of those. If you go 12's and get the D2 version, you can wire 4 of those down to 1ohm. So the answer there would be 8 12" D2 subs.

As far as any more hypotheticals, go here to get more answers.









Dual Voice Coil (DVC) Wiring Tutorial


With multi-driver sub systems, which often feature dual voice coils (DVC) on each driver, the level of wiring complexity can be enough to turn-off even the most adventurous of car audio do-it-yours...




jlaudio.zendesk.com


----------



## PIR225 (Jan 20, 2021)

miniSQ said:


> You can wire 3 of the 13.5 JL 13w7 D1.5's down to 1ohm. So in your case you have 2 amps, so the answer would be 6 of those. If you go 12's and get the D2 version, you can wire 4 of those down to 1ohm. So the answer there would be 8 12" D2 subs.
> 
> As far as any more hypotheticals, go here to get more answers.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, I bought a 1973 buick Lesabre and the amps came with it and I didn't know what they were capable of doing. You helped me out a lot.


----------

